# garlic



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

I made a new batch of the mixture of food for the rbp's used everything i used last time except i put in peas a couple more other white fish and some ((((garlic)))....... I don't know if i put in too much garlic ??? bought the jar of the stuff that was allready diced added a couple teaspoons of it to the mixture,, seems like i can really smell the garlic though even when they are frozen when i'm ready to cut the stuff!!!!! I fed them tonight and they only ate a couple of the qubes,,, mabe i should starve them a bit??? dont't know at this point!! mabe some ppl can give me some insite on this!!!!


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

shredder_fury said:


> I made a new batch of the mixture of food for the rbp's used everything i used last time except i put in peas a couple more other white fish and some ((((garlic)))....... I don't know if i put in too much garlic ??? bought the jar of the stuff that was allready diced added a couple teaspoons of it to the mixture,, seems like i can really smell the garlic though even when they are frozen when i'm ready to cut the stuff!!!!! I fed them tonight and they only ate a couple of the qubes,,, mabe i should starve them a bit??? dont't know at this point!! mabe some ppl can give me some insite on this!!!!


 need help [/quote] need help

[/quote] don't know if i have this post in the wrong area cause i havent got a responce in a day on this garlic subject!!!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

just wondering who told you to add garlic? i dont think its good for piranhas.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

JUN_SPEK said:


> just wondering who told you to add garlic? i dont think its good for piranhas.


I agree I thought it was a bit strange.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Garlic hinder (sp?) and also removes some inside parasites. So it's good to fish if they agree to eat it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe there is a garlic supplement that some people use to help get piranhas to eat prepared foods. I have never needed to use it, but some people have. Let me see what posts I can find about it using the search function.



> ya know um probly talkin out of my ass here but ive noticed mine is 5 inchs and it fasted for almost a month or more,, he was vary thick befor the fasting begian mabe in the wild thay breed by fasting,, like i had 30 cons in his tank for a month,, none got ate,,,,dosnt that tell ya that mabe rhoms are eazyer to breed than ya think?ya just got to catch um all horny and not bothering to eat,,,lol
> 
> any way back to your fish dude have ya tryed garlic yet?
> if ya cant find it take some whole garlic put it in a blender andturn it to mush then let it set in the freezer for a bit (cuz it stinks) the try him on it just after ya shut you lights off .... i bet it well work
> ...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

GarlicGuard™ is an appetite/flavor enhancer for freshwater and saltwater fish. GarlicGuard™ will help renew the interest of poor or finicky eaters. GarlicGuard™ contains the naturally derived, active ingredient found in garlic, allicin, which has been demonstrated to possess health promoting benefits. Allicin possesses strong anti-oxidant properties (similar to Vitamin C) which promote enhanced health through elimination of dangerous free radicals. For enhanced health benefits, GarlicGuard™ also contains Vitamin C. Freshwater and Marine. Reef safe.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

dezboy said:


> GarlicGuard™ is an appetite/flavor enhancer for freshwater and saltwater fish. GarlicGuard™ will help renew the interest of poor or finicky eaters. GarlicGuard™ contains the naturally derived, active ingredient found in garlic, allicin, which has been demonstrated to possess health promoting benefits. Allicin possesses strong anti-oxidant properties (similar to Vitamin C) which promote enhanced health through elimination of dangerous free radicals. For enhanced health benefits, GarlicGuard™ also contains Vitamin C. Freshwater and Marine. Reef safe.


 ahhhhh its making alot more sence!!! dammmm i made 5 big bags full of this first batch,,, ohhh well live and learn,,gonna throw the first batch away







and start from scratch again thanks ppl for yor responces !!!!!


----------

